# Does New Jersey suck



## Art101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Might be moving to Fork River New Jersey early next year. Just curious if it is really guido city and jersey shored out.


----------



## Joseph Kustek (Oct 21, 2014)

haha i wouldn't think so, would you be moving on the beach? that's where all the guido clubs are...


----------



## Art101 (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't club anymore so not worried but dang it has gotten some bad pr


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Oct 21, 2014)

Not familiar w/ Forked River specifically but Jersey in general isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be. Yeah there's gonna be your fair share of Jersey shore type guidos but they're just east coast bros and relatively easy to avoid.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Oct 21, 2014)

I try not to even visit that state too often. Doubtfull I would ever consider moving there. I vote that it sux!


----------



## Mongo (Oct 22, 2014)

Worst state. Not fAmiliar with the city but the people are generally shitty and the police are especially bad. Western part of Jersey is nice though.


----------



## briancray (Oct 24, 2014)

You are pretty close to Seaside Heights, which is Guido central. Bunch of tools and brainwashed douchebags. The area sucks. I only enjoyed the cheese whiz cheese steaks.


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

depends on where youre coming from


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

im from NY so yes


----------



## Art101 (Oct 27, 2014)

The west coast.


----------

